# My grow list as of August 11, 2019



## TropiCool (Aug 11, 2019)

In case it's interesting, here's what I'm growing at the moment, on the Catalan 'Costa Brava' north of Barcelona. Mostly just one or two plants per variety. All outdoors in a shade house between (roughly) May 15 and October 31. Those marked with #C remain outside over winter, all others come under glass for the coldest months, normally November - April:

Slippers-
Paphs: Clair de Lune, insigne #C, Helvetia (philippinense x chamberlainianum), spicerianum
Phrags: Albopurpureum, Cardinale, pearcei

Others-
Ascocenda Princess Mikasa
Bletilla striata #C
Bothreochilus bellus
Brassidiostele Mystic Magic
Bulbophyllum ambrosioides
Bulbophyllum wendlandianum
Calanthe argenteo-striata #C
Calanthe aristulifera #C
Calanthe seiboldii #C
Cattleya intermedia #C
Cattleya loddigesii #C
Cattleya 'Undine'
Cattleya walkeriana
Cattleya 'Queen Sirikhit'
Cattlianthe x Loddiaca #C
Catyclia (Cattleya leopoldii x Euchile mariae)
Chysis aurea
Coelogyne fimbriata #C
Coelogyne flaccida #C
Coelogyne intermedia #C
Coelogyne ovalis
Coelogyne tomentosa
Coelogyne 'Memoria Wilhelm Micholitz'
Coilostylis ciliare
Colmanara 'Wildcat'
Colmanara 'Jungle Monarch'
Colmanara 'Masai'
Cookara 'Bill'
Cymbidium dayanum #C
Cymbidium 'Dorothy Stockstill'
Cymbidium forrestii (= goeringii) #C
Cymbidium 'Golden Elf' #C
Cymbidium insigne #C
Cymbidium lowianum #C
Cymbidium 'Sarah Jean' #C
Cymbidium 'Wakakusa' #C
Dendrobium adae #C
Dendrobium aberrans
Dendrobium 'Cassiope' #C
Dendrobium chrysotoxum
Dendrobium speciosum #C
Dendrobium gracilicaule #C
Dendrobium jonesii #C
Dendrobium nobile #C
Dendrobium 'Stardust' #C
Dendrobium tetragonum #C
Dockrillia striolata #C
Encyclia hanburyi
Encyclia patens
Encyclia radiata
Encyclia (cochleata x prismatocarpa) x aromatica
Epidendrum tampense album
Epidendrum diffusum
Epidendrum ibaguanense #C
Euchile (citrina x mariae)
Eulophia (euglossa x guinensis)
Eulophia petersi
Gongora armeniaca
Goodaleara 'Tahitian Dancer'
Laelia anceps #C
Laelia gouldiana #C
Leptotes bicolor
Ludisia discolor
Maclellanara 'Yellow Star'
Maxillaria porphyrostele
Miltonidium 'Bartley Schwartz'
Neofinetia falcata
Odontonia 'Yellow Parade'
Oeceoclades calcarata
Oncidesa 'Sweet Sugar'
Oncidiopsis 'Nelly Isler'
Oncidium altissimum
Oncidium 'Isaku Nagata'
Oncostele 'Wildcat'
Oncostele 'Midnight Miracle'
Phaius philippinense
Phaius tankervillae
Phalenopsis 'Balden's Kaleidoscope'
Potinara 'Triple Love'
Promenaea (Limelight x citrina)
Rhyncolaelia glauca
Rhyncostele 'Violetta von Holm' #C
Stanhopea jenischiana
Stereochilus dalatensis
Thelychiton (Bardo Rose x Ellen) #C
Thelychiton (Hohoemi x Mars Light) #C
Thelychiton (Hohoemi x (Cobber x Vintage)) #C
Thelychiton x delicatum #C
Thelychiton falcorostrum #C
Thelychiton kingianus #C
Vandopirea (Vandopsis parishii x Sedirea japonica)
Vascosytylis 'Thai Sky'
Zygopetalum 'Louisendorf'
Zygopetalum intermedium


Plus a motley array of 'companions' including ferns, bromeliads, begonias, gesneriads, nepenthes ....


----------



## abax (Aug 11, 2019)

Very impressive list, but no Phrags.???!!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2019)

abax said:


> Very impressive list, but no Phrags.???!!!


Ummm. "Albopurpureum, Cardinale, pearcei"

Nice collection , but we need photos!


----------

